# Museum Attendant: Harvard University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Museum Attendant
Institution:
*Harvard University*

Location:
Cambridge, MA

Category:

Admin - Arts and Museum Administration
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
01/12/2019

Type:
Full-Time

11-Jan-2019

Harvard Art Museums

*48051BR*

*Job Code*
210001 Museum Attendant A

*Duties & Responsibilities*

This is a Regular/Full Time position
The schedule is as follows: 9:15am - 5:15pm Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Saturday with Thursday and Friday off.

*Summary: *
Serves as a front-line provider of customer service and museum information to the Harvard community and the visiting public. Provides support for all Harvard Art Museums Security operations including the monitoring of all museum spaces to ensure safe and reliable access and egress as well as the enforcement of museum rules and regulations.

*Duties and Responsibilities:*


 Under the direction of the Security Manager, provides protection of the visitors, staff and collections of the Harvard Art Museums.
 Patrols the galleries and responds to object alarms.
 Maintains surveillance of the visiting public in order to avoid damage, either intentional or accidental, to the objects within the collection and on display.
 Provides services to visitors and colleagues; e.g. answers questions, gives directions, refers to other sources of information (i.e. Visitor Services) when appropriate.
 Keeps informed of all museum programming and events in order to better answer visitor questions.
 Seeks to minimize or contain conflict, and engages Security Manager when needed and as instructed.
 Enforces policies related to conduct of museum visitors, as directed.
 Controls and monitors access and egress points of the building.
 Performs the duties of escort into restricted areas of the Harvard Art Museums as directed.
 Acts in a calm and decisive manner in assisting in the evacuation of the public and staff from the building during fire alarms or other emergencies.
 Completes incident reports as necessary and submits such report to the Security Manager.
 Performs daily inspections of galleries, "back of the house" spaces and reports on safety issues, security issues and physical condition of the museums facilities and equipment.
 Works closely with other Harvard Art Museums services and staff members to ensure the effective coordination of service efforts through the use of radio and other modes of communication. Acts as a highly visible representative of the Harvard Art Museums Security staff.
 Presents a professional image in accordance with established uniform and appearance standards.
 Maintains a constructive and positive demeanor. Engages with all visitors and staff in a professional and courteous manner.
 Performs other related duties as assigned. 
*Basic Qualifications*
Candidates MUST meet the following basic qualifications in order to be considered for this role: Minimum three years of customer service experience required.
*Additional Qualifications*
Demonstrated customer service and interpersonal skills needed. Ability to patrol multi-story museum building. Ability to see clearly in various lighting conditions. Must be able to communicate clearly via speech and hearing, with or without corrective devices. Position requires use of a radio for two-way communication, and the wearing of an earpiece. Must be able to lift and use a fire extinguisher weighing 10 lbs., after being trained. Good written and oral communication skills in English; ability to learn and follow procedures and adapt to new procedures; attention to detail; prior security experience desirable; training in (or ability to be trained in) CPR and/or first aid desirable.

*Additional Information*
Will be required to wear a uniform provided by the Museums.
The Harvard Art Museums are open all year. This position will be scheduled to work on some holidays.
Harvard University requires pre-employment screening.

*Job Function*
Museum

*Sub-Unit*

*Location*
USA - MA - Cambridge

*Department*
Security Division

*Time Status*
Full-time

*Union*
07 - HU Secrty, Park & Museum Guard

*Salary Grade*
000

*Hourly Rate From*
17.17

*Hourly Rate To*
17.17

*Pre-Employment Screening*
Criminal, Identity

*Schedule*
9:15am - 5:15pm Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Saturday with Thursday and Friday off.

*EEO Statement*
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, gender identity, sexual orientation, pregnancy and pregnancy-related conditions, or any other characteristic protected by law.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Harvard University

Online App. Form:
https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?partnerid=25240


----------

